# Introducion



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello...my name is John and iÂ´m from Jihlava in Czech republic. I like quartz watches,digi and ana/digi watches.......

my last purchase......Prim Q41


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome Gilius, stay around and enjoy!

PRIM? yes, must get one or two of those, especially older ones, nice looking affordable watches those! :yes:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

mel said:


> Welcome Gilius, stay around and enjoy!
> 
> PRIM? yes, must get one or two of those, especially older ones, nice looking affordable watches those! :yes:


not heard of these-good seeing czech made on face- are they expensive ?welcome to you


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

it is long story....about Prim...but .....old Prim IS NOT "new age" Prim(Prim manufactured)......or PRIM MPM(it is only mark and watches are from China).Be carefuly.....if you can buy some Prim watches..... 

new age Prim - http://www.prim.cz/en/


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Jon,

Welcome aboard, I am a new boy myself

but I can assure you that you are among

friends here who are eager to share their

knowledge and enthusiasm for all things

"watchlike", enjoy !

Regards Bryan


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> are they expensive ?


yes..i think......i donÂ´t understad,why......but it is their "price-politics" .......movement is Ronda........i have sapphire glass(with antireflex) and white second-hand(standart is mineral glass and red second hand)......price was around 500 dolars.....but....i like this watch..... :heart:

It is my last purchase for this year.........maybe.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to :rltb:

We've had another member before with some of these, their nice watches :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome from another 'newbie' quartz collector. :rltb:


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome.

Never heard of Prim but then that's what I like about this place - I learn all the time


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Gilius said:


> it is long story....about Prim...but .....old Prim IS NOT "new age" Prim(Prim manufactured)......or PRIM MPM(it is only mark and watches are from China).Be carefuly.....if you can buy some Prim watches.....
> 
> new age Prim - http://www.prim.cz/en/


thank you-good information to remember


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

just looked at ebay 360137400571 its Â£10k for a prim-yes


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> just looked at ebay 360137400571 its Â£10k for a prim-yes


It is very rare Prim OrlÃ­k(only for Special Forces -made only 600 watches about)....but....this price is........


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi and Welcome


----------

